# Axis2 lauffähiges Beispiel erstellen



## NicetoHave (26. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich will ein Biespiel zu einem Service ausprobieren, jedoch finde ich nicht eine Seite wo es Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird wie man von Java aus ein lauffähiges wsdl File erstellt und dieses auch dann testen kann.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen? Mir wär am liebsten ein Beispiel das ich in Eclipse/oder ähnliches kopieren kann und starten. Ohne halbfertige Lösungen zu ende zu schreiben.


wäre für jeden tipp dankbar!


----------



## Niki (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo, vielleicht hilft dir dieses ant File weiter. In dem File wird aus einem Interface ein wsdl generiert.

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<project name="myservice" default="generateWsdl" basedir=".">
	<property name="sys.dir" value="C:/libs" />
	<property name="src.dir" value="src" />
	<property name="classes.dir" value="${basedir}/classes" />

	<property name="wsdl.targetns" value="urn:myservice" />
	<property name="ws.locationuri"
	          value="http://localhost:8080/myservice/services/MyService" />
	<property name="wsdl.dir" value="wsdl" />
	<property name="wsdl.location" value="${wsdl.dir}/myservice.wsdl" />
	<property name="ws.package" value="myservice" />

	<property name="axis2.home" value="${sys.dir}/axis2/1.3" />
	<path id="axis2.classpath">
		<fileset dir="${axis2.home}/lib">
			<include name="*.jar" />
		</fileset>
	</path>

	<taskdef name="java2wsdl"
	         classname="org.apache.ws.java2wsdl.Java2WSDLTask"
	         classpathref="axis2.classpath" />

	<target name="prepare">
		<mkdir dir="${wsdl.dir}" />
		<mkdir dir="${classes.dir}" />
	</target>

	<target name="clean">
		<delete dir="${wsdl.dir}" failonerror="false" />
		<delete dir="${classes.dir}" failonerror="false" />
	</target>

	<target name="compile">
		<javac srcdir="${src.dir}" destdir="${classes.dir}">
			<classpath refid="axis2.classpath" />
		</javac>
	</target>

	<target name="generateWsdl" depends="prepare, compile">
		<java2wsdl classname="myservice.MyService"
		           targetnamespace="${wsdl.targetns}"
		           locationuri="${ws.locationuri}"
		           outputfilename="${wsdl.location}">
			<classpath path="${basedir}/classes" />
		</java2wsdl>
	</target>
</project>
```


----------



## Gast (28. Nov 2007)

danke dir niki! hast du noch die Sourcen vielleicht???? wäre echt super!


----------



## Niki (28. Nov 2007)

Für dieses Beispiel brauchst du keine großartigen Sourcen. Erstell einfach im package "myservice" ein Interface MyService mit einer Methode public void foo(String s);


----------

